# General Technical Questions For Discussion/help



## Thirsty Boy (12/1/10)

I'll kick this off with an easy one

In yeast metabolism, the EMP (Glycolytic) pathway ends in Pyruvate (CH3COCOOH). My main text seems to refer to CH3COCOOH as either Pyruvate or Pyruvic acid interchangeably.

They _are_ the same thing right??

TB


----------



## Thirsty Boy (12/1/10)

Thirsty Boy said:


> I'll kick this off with an easy one
> 
> In yeast metabolism, the EMP (Glycolytic) pathway ends in Pyruvate (CH3COCOOH). My main text seems to refer to CH3COCOOH as either Pyruvate or Pyruvic acid interchangeably.
> 
> ...



Answered in PM by Dr Smurto, Quintrex, Quantum Brewer and Spillsmostofit.

None of whom are able to post to this sub-forum.

Short answer (as I interpret teh info I have been given) to question is:

Not _technically_ the same thing - Pyruvate CH3COCOO- is the anion of Pyruvic acid CH3COCOOH. But _effectively_ the same from the point of view that pyruvic acid will exist in a solution as Pyruvate and a H+ (dependent on pH); and the inside of a cell or in wort, is a solution.

So they are different, but in context, you could interchange them in a verbal style description of the end result of the EMP pathway.

Thanks everyone - a little thing, but one I wanted to get right at this point.

TB


----------

